# Neuromuscular System Part I: What A Weight Trainer Needs To Know About Muscle



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

It may very well be true that you don’t need to know much (if any) of muscle and nervous system physiology in order to get bigger and stronger. In fact, most people who have succeeded at weight training did so completely ignorant of these things. When you’re dealing with the nitty-gritty of science there often [...]

*Read More...*


----------

